# Information on Siamese rats?



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

So on Tuesday I'm getting one black hooded dumbo and a Siamese dumbo. I know Siamese change colour over time but I don't know what to think about these little guys. 
I'm in no way doubting the breeder, that would be wrong, I've just never come across a Siamese rat before and only see pictures of them after they've changed colour.
The link I'm attaching are pictures of 2 different rats both of which are the breeders Siamese baby's. I'm only getting one.
http://imgur.com/aCYwV2n
Would of uploaded to here but it's been giving me trouble haha 

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

They appear to be perfectly normal, marked, pink-eyed siamese. The marks will no longer be visible (except for any white on the color point areas) once they grow in their adult coat and lose their body color. They look like typical siamese babies who have yet to lighten (and on the points, darken). They don't look like they will have particularly dark points as adults considering how light they are now, though maybe the flash makes them look brighter than they really are. Typically the darker a siamese is as a baby, the richer their color points will turn out. However, males do tend to be a bit darker than females within the same litter.


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

Coffeebean said:


> They appear to be perfectly normal, marked, pink-eyed siamese. The marks will no longer be visible (except for any white on the color point areas) once they grow in their adult coat and lose their body color. They look like typical siamese babies who have yet to lighten (and on the points, darken). They don't look like they will have particularly dark points as adults considering how light they are now, though maybe the flash makes them look brighter than they really are. Typically the darker a siamese is as a baby, the richer their color points will turn out. However, males do tend to be a bit darker than females within the same litter.


Thanks that's good to know! I knew they looked different as baby's just not how different they were. 
I didn't really want a pink eyed rat again so soon after buddy but this little guy won't look like him will he? Seeing as buddy was a very light silver hoped top eared rat and these babies are Siamese dumbos.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Ratnamedbuddy said:


> Thanks that's good to know! I knew they looked different as baby's just not how different they were.
> I didn't really want a pink eyed rat again so soon after buddy but this little guy won't look like him will he? Seeing as buddy was a very light silver hoped top eared rat and these babies are Siamese dumbos.


Usually himalayans have more of a white body color and reduced points and I imagine they'd better resemble Buddy than a siamese would. Most siamese are supposed to be a cream color with brown ears, face, feet and tail. It can vary widely just how much color they have, with some siamese being dark brown up to the mid back and having very dark points which would definitely look very different from Buddy. Still others do have an _almost_ white body, though not the sparkling white a himalayan would, and may have muted points.

Even if the siamese is on the lighter end, I don't think that there would be too much resemblance to Buddy. The colored face and especially the dumbo ears will change the expression of the rat greatly compared to an unmarked top eared rat like Buddy. The same rat will look completely different when the ear positioning is changed, as is evident in this image of two nearly identical rats with different ear types:









In short I don't think you will have to worry about them looking alike. I have a couple of black hooded top eared girls and yet their face, body structure and personality make them look completely different to me. A dumbo siamese, even a light one, will look quite different from a top eared platinum rat.


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

Coffeebean said:


> Ratnamedbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks that's good to know! I knew they looked different as baby's just not how different they were.
> ...


Thank you! That's helped a lot  
I didn't know buddy would of been classed as a platinum rat! I use to see him as one of a kind cause i had never seen a rat with such a light silverish grey hood before. The breeder who I'm getting the Siamese from had some thought which is why I went for a black hooded dumbo and a Siamese.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Ratnamedbuddy said:


> Thank you! That's helped a lot
> I didn't know buddy would of been classed as a platinum rat! I use to see him as one of a kind cause i had never seen a rat with such a light silverish grey hood before. The breeder who I'm getting the Siamese from had some thought which is why I went for a black hooded dumbo and a Siamese.


Platinum is a very lovely color, I actually don't see it very often myself.

I'm sure you'll enjoy your new lil ratties! Color points are lots of fun, they're always changing.


----------

